# muskrat hat



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

David is going to get a muskrat hat made from his rats he caught this year. need to know some places to get it made, any suggestions?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Furs by Fritz. He made Emily's otter hat. Did a great job! I'll try to get you a picture.

John


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Fritz had a small table set up at the fur sale in Otisville. It was by the registration table. I have also seen him every year I've been to the Michigan convention. 

Here is his contact info:

*Furs by Fritz*
9061 Lennon Rd
Swartz Creek, MI 48473
810-635-9669


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Fur-minator said:


> Fritz had a small table set up at the fur sale in Otisville. It was by the registration table. I have also seen him every year I've been to the Michigan convention.
> 
> Here is his contact info:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the contact. 
I too have a desire to have a hat made up. When I lived in AK. I had a moose and beaver had made that got ripped off. Warmest dang hat i ever had. I have some buckskin laying around and a few beaver pelts that will make me a nice replacement.


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

I've had Fritz make choppers and a beaver hat. Does good work. No problems, I would do business with him again.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I had USA Foxx & Furs make my first beaver into a hat. They did a good job but by mistake they put a leather bill onto it. At first I was upset, but I couldn't imagine not having it now. It keeps the glare down when it is bright out. Just a thought.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is a quick pic. I had the beaver plucked and sheared also.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got some muskrat pelts in the basement. I want to make one of those handwarmer pouches that you wear like a fanny pack. They are so soft and warm......would be the bomb for waterfowl and deer hunting.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow mcfish, that looks awesome! How much would something like that cost? And how many beaver hides would it take? 
iliveintrees, I would love to have one of those marshrat hand warmers also. I hate wearing gloves when I am hunting


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Last year my son had a **** hat, Trooper style made. Excellent workmanship. Last weekend a friend and I dropped off coyote pelts to have hats made........Excellent craftsmanship


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

HardWayMike said:


> Wow mcfish, that looks awesome! How much would something like that cost? And how many beaver hides would it take?
> iliveintrees, I would love to have one of those marshrat hand warmers also. I hate wearing gloves when I am hunting


Mike, I don't remember the cost. I did a quick check on their website but I couldn't find the price if you supply the fur. And it took one large male to make the hat. I cannot say enough about the bill also. It really does cut the glare when I am fishing.


----------



## Tim Huizenga (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a muskrat hat done by Fritz. If i find pictures i'll pm you.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Fritz is who i would go with if i was gonna stay local to the state.. He is a really good guy to talk to will answer all questions you have and i have not heard a bad thing about him... 


If i was gonna send some furs out or get something made outta of a type of fur we dont have in Mi then i would use WolfWoman on T-Man she is located up in Ak and does great work.


----------

